# Why the Chevy Volt Won't Electrify America



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

interesting read...


----------



## jdgomez (Apr 18, 2008)

Says there that the Chevy Volt has a lot of battery efficiency issues. Like the windshield wipers, lights, AC and sound system sucking up power. Think GM can straighten these issues out in time?




http://www.killerstartups.com/Site-Reviews/autopartswarehouse-com-need-auto-parts


----------



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

How did they do it with EV1? I don't remember any complaints from the owners and it was pure electric.


----------



## jlsawell (Apr 4, 2008)

100 years ago there were 200 car makers in the USA alone. Now there are what, 3? 4?

In ten years there will be 100 different types of transport, with different features to suit different needs - same as the 1900s. Mostly driven by small innovator workshops and garages - just like the computer industry in the 1970s and 1980s. Don't look to IBM to develop the PC, stay with the idealists in their garages and basements...

In another 100 years we might be back to 3 major players, but the goal posts will have moved so much any of us still alive won't recognise the field.


----------

